# Merry reaper 2017, sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ATTENTION: 2017 Merry Reaper sign up and discussion thread!
I know this seems early, but is in the same time frame as other years, and we want the gifts to be able to be used this year!









Well, it is time for the Merry Reaper, as with the 2nd reaper, you must have 15 new posts, also, PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper, please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like. 

Also PLEASE let your reaper know when your gift arrives, and post pictures of it, people become concerned that their boxes got lost, which has happened in the past, So make sure you do that!!!! 

So on with the dates: here is the *Official Sign up thread for the "Merry Reaper" 


Start of sign up: Oct. 24, 2017
Ending date for sign up: Nov. 14, 2017
Shipping Deadline: Dec. 10, 2017

Rules: 
1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 
2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2. 
3. gift can be Halloween related or Christmas items also,, depending on the likes list! 
4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift 
5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number 
6. Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived 
7. If you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved: if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

If you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information: 
Name and address 

Likes, dislikes, themes (if any), and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,what type of Christmas you like etc). PLEASE, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!! 

Shipping preference : anywhere, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc. 

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a Merry Reaper as last year!! Let the fun begin*​


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo I am the first this time. I am so in and will send my info and post a list when thread is up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*I am in I will work on my list and info and get it to you and post when likes and dislikes thread is up  *


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

After years of lurking I am in, signed up a nanosecond ago. Since my horror block went belly up this should be fun. Can't wait!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo more people to play with. *holds door open and yells* Merry Reaper sign up in here. All are welcome *evil laugh*


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I had so much fun with my first Secret Reaper, I'd love to do the Merry Reaper! I'll have to work on my list and sign up some time after Halloween has passed. Too busy now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I bet most folks sign up after Halloween night


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I signed up  count me in


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

oooooooooo!!!

Me, me, me, me!!! I am soooo in! 

I will add my list next week though cause my party is Saturday! We all know the last minute builds and test runs! Gah!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo more people to play with.....I mean stalk......I mean exchange with *evil grin*


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

So first time thoughts after signing up:
I just posted in likes/dislikes, and researched past reapers: Looking back to what people receive, wow. Lots of pressure! Some of these things are creative, awesome, unique, all the above!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I'm so tempted.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 5 official sign ups, come join us in the fun!!(I'm the goddess, you know that you want to!)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree you know you want to play with us. mrincredibletou just have fun. If you're not creative bought items are okay too, or hand me downs work too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Agreed, shadow panther, store bought and thrift store, are all good!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will work on list this weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Oh, I'm so tempted.


Join us join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun, it will help the after Halloween blues!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm staying out of reapers until next year when hopefully things are less hectic. Took today off to get my little one ready for her Halloween party and tomorrow we officially shut our shop down for the year which means lots of packing and storing, but my weekends will be free for the next five months!!! 

I do want to emphasize the need for a detailed list. Don't be too vague because it leaves your reaper (or at least this reaper) banging their head against the wall when trying to figure out your gifts! If you do have a vague list, try and provide a pinterest link, update your albums or post on threads you like so that there will be some clue as to your decorating style. 

Most of all have fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Good point Lizzy, a detailed list is so helpful...
Sorry you can't join us LIzzy!!

Anyone else joining us??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, please come play with us!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're in but in recovery mode from the big potluck... more attendees then every before... so many asked where we got all the decorations and I have to point out all the lovely gifts we've gotten over the years from my reapers.... Will do the formal email and list later in the week after the crates are out of the trucks and trailer... YES trucks and trailers.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I went shopping for reaper stuff and I ended up with enough for the next three reapers....... Prob not done yet. This is addicting.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

All signed up! I will try to post some Pinterest links on my Likes/Dislikes post. I just don't have access to it right now. SO fun!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Although I'm not participating, I would like to offer a bit of advice about mailing your packages from the post office vs. buying postage online. First, it's usually much cheaper to print the labels online as I've found up to a $15 difference between priority mail prices. Second if you mail from the PO, make sure that you have the confirmation number in hand before you walk out the door. Last year I mailed a package and honestly don't think the clerk handed the receipt back to me after she stamped it. The package never arrived and I spent over a month trying to find out the tracking number and finding out where the package ended up. I was able to learn that the package was last scanned a few states away from its destination but was never able to obtain the tracking number. I guess that was so I couldn't file a claim. Also any box bigger than 12x12x12 is subject to oversized charges through USPS. Have fun! I'll enjoy watching from the sidelines.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! I need something to keep me busy now that Halloween is over & the haunt is done (for now)....

I'll send my Likes/Dislikes in a bit, as I think I need to revamp my list....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

mrincredibletou said:


> I went shopping for reaper stuff and I ended up with enough for the next three reapers....... Prob not done yet. This is addicting.


I hear that-I have so much stuff stocked up. I do think I'll order a few more things. My Mom asked me what I wanted for my birthday (Nov. 5th) so I emailed her a list Monday. Tuesday I had a few already from Target (talk about fast). I wanted those witch ingredients jars they have and I love them. I'm thinking of ordering a few as reaper gifts. I hope they come out with more year too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I get clearance items for my reaper stash, but I also keep a eye out all year round at thrift stores, and garage sales,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm in, please!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 8 official sign ups, make sure you pm me!!! Also, you know you want to join us in the fun!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 9!! Come on, join us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, we have 10...


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to join this one!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I am having such a hard time figuring out a list that I can’t sign up yet. But I haven’t done a Merry Reaper!! This seems so fuuunnnn!!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in, too. 

I will work on my list and send it soon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

bethene said:


> I get clearance items for my reaper stash, but I also keep a eye out all year round at thrift stores, and garage sales,


I do the same. You should see my stash so far. It looks like hoarderville-lol. I have told myself I need to stop for a bit because I have soooooo much.

Yes, come play. It's fun and exciting!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I have enough too, until I see some thing else I must have,lol°


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok guys i am back in


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We will miss you Saki girl!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Count me in! I was just mulling about over the last few days this past weekend with nothing to do (except procrastinate putting away all my Halloween decos), so I think preparing for another reap is just the thing I need!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay,we are up to 12!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Is 12 a lot, average, low? Just curious.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope we get more bites, I'm really looking forward to this exchange.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

12 is low, but in recent years, the reaper has been getting smaller, but also a lot of the folks who joined I don't see around the forum as much,if at all....


Please come join,it's so much fun, sign up ends soon


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I almost missed this! Count me in! 

I'll have my PM over in just a few minutes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 16!!!!! Come play with us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Opps,typo, 15!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, where’d everybody go??!! Come join us! The more, the merryreaper!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes folks, come join us, we need more victims!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally just added my list and updated that on the other thread. Looking forward to getting this one started! We can still rock it with just the 15 of us


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I waited 'til the last minute nearly, but I'm officially in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

almost victim time whoot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sent you my info bethene. Can't wait! I am excited to get some Christmas goodies for this year and have fun Reaping someone either with Christmas items or Halloween.

I am in the midst of purging a lot of my stuff so I might be sending things along all winter to others.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Almost time, yeah. It's not to late to come play. We don't bite.....to hard anyway-lol


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Please, please let me know when your package arrives. I know this is early but I just had a go around with the post office on my Mom's behalf. Long story short they handed my Mom's package out to someone else. Waiting for a call tomorrow as it is still ongoing.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, shadow panther, that's terrible!!

Last chance to play! I am still sending from my phone, and I have a few issues with it,so be patient, tomorrow you will get your victim


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aw poop...I missed it....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Aw poop...I missed it....


she may still get you in sweetie she has not handed out names pm her


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bear with me guys, I just got home, will start in a while..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,kmeyer, there's time yet!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent a few victims, but now for some reason several folks messages did not show up, and my computer does not work yet, so bear with me some more


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I sent out my PM, Bethene, so hopefully mine went through...but I posted the list on the likes/dislikes thread first, just in case....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got yours kmeyer, but another one sent about the same time is blank, it just has brackets with no message, I know who sent it but not the content of the p.m.. I will do my best tomorrow to get this figured out, I am very sorry,


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

When I got my victim's list I thought "How am I going to pull this one off." So as usual I started to but together my "blueprints" and before I knew it I have such a good plan I am excited to get started. It's after 1:30 am and I want to start crafting now, I am so excited. Oh, dear victim, this is going to be so much fun for me!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Everything going okay? I'm starting to get worried my entry didn't make it to you bethene! I'm going out of town next week and am hoping to get my victim some gifts


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

SO excited to start working on my victims goodies!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting too. Technical difficulties are a pain in the tush, right?  It's always when we're anxious that the interwebs fight back.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will message every one their victim, and when I get the issues worked out, I will send you the rest...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got mine!!!! I am so ready to get started!!! 

Sorry you are having issues with this bethene. I hope you get them worked out. Let us know if we can do anything. Since it is a small group could you just send the names and have everyone update their list if it is changed and let everyone look through the pages for their lists?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok,tomorrow you will get your victim, sorry not tonight, but I worked today and am whipped, but my son worked on my computer and thinks he has figured out what is going on, the mouse on my laptop was broke,not sure what else, I apologize for the delays, but it's coming!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to see that technical difficulties are geting in the way. Bethene, PLEASE let me/us know if there's any way I/we can help. 

I got my vic, and for the first time became super excited, immediately. 

BUT! On Saturday, I began developing a cyst in my wrist. Crafting (and general, everyday movement) is on hold until my DRs appt. Good news is that I've eyed some wonderful stuff to buy if I can't get back to crafting soon enough.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, got them all out, I believe anyway, (printer got it sent twice, loL!)
if I missed anyone message me, due to my issues, I very well might of!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I have my victim... and I am soooooooo excited! Too many ideas... need more days in the week and hours in the day!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you for my victim Bethene, please could I have their details and likes list? Can't wait to get started


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Project #1 is officially underway for my victim! I will have “mechanic hands” all weekend because I just can’t get in all the nooks and crannies with gloves on. Good thing I have nowhere to go, other than to Target or Home Depot or somewhere to get more bins so I can finish putting my Halloween decorations away. So that and working on my craft is all I have planned for this weekend. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Starting my crafts tomorrow now that I have a direction in mind. I am going to enjoy this reap. I have also be stalking my victims pinterest boards. Boy we have similar tastes which I hope makes this reap that much better.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought a little something for my victim, will get crafting this weekend


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

I love who I got ... their list is going to be fun full filling! There are SO MANY ideas to run with my dear victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not even started LOL but i did get the inside of house all decorated so now i can start on my victims goodies


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I need to get started! My victim looks like fun. Hmmm, shopping...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Craft #1 is complete! Took a little longer than I thought, but I’m happy with the results. Do,we have a thread for teasers and photos yet?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It is there now!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Completed one little project. Still pondering what to do. Frog and I have an off season camping trip planned for this weekend... No turkey here or Black Friday hoards for us this year. Hoping to have a plan to work on during the long quiet evenings. Or the waves will leave something in the sand that will inspire us.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Already had one epic fail but I think the rest will come out good. I need to get moving after Thanksgiving to get everything done.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be shipping soon


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Getting to work on the big portion of my gift. Had to recruit some help


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought a couple of little items for my victim, now I need to figure out my bigger I have one thing in mind, but not sure...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Don’t forget to post your pics and teasers on the other thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have half my reaper gift ready now what to do for the other half LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wowza! People are getting reaped, and I'm over here still figuring out wrist-issues (the cyst in my wrist can't be drained yet - docs are still trying to figure out the safest route to get me healed - crazy family-medical-history-drama). Still haven't STARTED! 

I do have a cart saved on Amazon in case I cant get to anything this time, but oh! How I'd HATE to not make something! Especially with how wonderful my victim's list is!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear that about your wrist LadyGoats.....hope they can get you back to normal soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So very sorry LadyGoats, I hope that you can get things figured out and healed quickly!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still in the middle of working on my reapers things, have had a rough and busy couple of weeks. First I lost one of my precious furbabies, then Thanksgiving and putting up the tree. Then one of my kitties jumped on the table, but slipped and fell,ruptured his ACL, has a cast on his back leg, and my son had nasal surgery Wednesday..... But I did not forget you dear reaper!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW! Busy weeks all around!! Sorry to hear about your furbabies... Hope your son's on the mend, bethene!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m so sorry to hear about your furbabies Bethene  Mine are like family to me and have lost a few myself and know the feeling all too well, so I’ll keep you in my prayers. I hope the one heals quickly, and of course your son, too!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am trying very hard to get my box mailed by the 8th. I had to start two projects over. One I just now had a HUGE duh moment. I have a certain amount of things my mind won't let me skip so I MUST do them for you dear victim. I really hope to send by the 8th otherwise it will be late.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We have 2 finished and a third well on the way. One will get done on Monday and pondering if we have time to get another done.... just not sure what it will be yet. Have had a few ideas but just not sure how to tackle it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim my package is being sent today  
I hope you like what is inside. I have been so busy with Christmas stuff I only made 2 items but I think you will like everything.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped Friday  i still need to send my tracking number. I've just been having issues logging in to send the info.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally got everything together for my victim! Now just have to find a box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday someone will be reaped


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to come back (after work  ) and check out all the pictures! I'm about ready to put my victim's goodies in the da mail! 
I have tomorrow off work, so I'll be finishing packing things up and calling the flying monkeys!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim I am so sorry but I won't ship till Monday. So much has been going on to make me behind. I always try to make sure I hit the deadline but I just cannot this time.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry about your furbaby Bethene. It's never easy losing a pet. 

LadyGoats, hoping your wrist is better soon! I had a large ganglion cyst removed from my wrist twice within five years and still have problems with my wrist giving out when I pick up something heavy. Of course mine were cut out though I do wish I had been offered the option of having them drained instead. 

Looking forward to seeing all the great reaps!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

bethene said:


> I am still in the middle of working on my reapers things, have had a rough and busy couple of weeks. First I lost one of my precious furbabies, then Thanksgiving and putting up the tree. Then one of my kitties jumped on the table, but slipped and fell,ruptured his ACL, has a cast on his back leg, and my son had nasal surgery Wednesday..... But I did not forget you dear reaper!


What a rough few weeks. I thought my week was bad but yours is much worse. So sorry about your furbabies as they are our children only with four legs. I hope your son is doing ok after surgery. Positive vibes sent for you (((bethene)))


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm on the mend, but just barely. Surgery was Wednesday, and I had some complications Friday night (ugh!). Mine was drained, and that's where everything went wrong (it basically infected every cell it touched, so draining it made it more severe and it had to be surgically removed). 

Have to say, I'd much rather not be able to do something as simple as hold a pencil to having my fur babies get sick  I'm still feeling' for you, bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully you are doing better LadyGoats!! 
Thank you everyone for your kind words. 
Seeing as the shipping deadline was today, a,Sunday, we will basically just say tomorrow is instead. Mine is about ready for tomorrow, finishing packing it up..I hope my victim likes every thing!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bethene said:


> Seeing as the shipping deadline was today, a,Sunday, we will basically just say tomorrow is instead.


You don't know how happy this makes me!! I've been hit with a severe case of the BAH HUMBUGS and don't wanna do anything holiday related. So while I have a selection of goodies actually IN my house, I haven't put them in a box or gotten to the mailbox. So tonight, dear victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped to my victim, I sure hope that they like every thing and that every thing shows up in one piece!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WHOOOOSH! What was that??? The sound of flying monkeys picking up a package! 

Soon, victim, soon!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been getting all the notifications from these posts and enjoying reading everything, but with everything that's going on (and all the packages that are being delivered for Christmas), and my husband FINALLY participating in a Secret Santa on another site, it clicked! I'M going to be reaped! This is the craziest Reaper for me yet, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Who all hasn't been reaped?? I know that there are packages on their way, but just so I know...


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting...


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I’m still waiting as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Both of your boxes are enroute!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I’m still waiting, too!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm waiting too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucid halloween, yours is on the way, Lisa,I will look into yours


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

we still waiting


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will check it out stinkerbell


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I pm'd Lisa and stinkerbells reapers, and I will check out yours,moonwitchkitty


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Soon victim.. apparently your merry reap has arrived on your shores so it should be making its way to you now!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I was reaped on Saturday and didn't know it until last night. It evidently came saturday while I was fixing my hair right before we left town. I was running behind and Jim took the package and put in the back bedroom where I have some Christmas packages. He swears he told me that I had a package, but I never heard the message. Then last night I reminded him to watch for a package today since it was supposed to rain all day and I didn't want it to get soaked if it arrived. He asked if I was waiting on another one. What? Another?

SO, HE IS IN THE DOG HOUSE WITH ME.

I got the most fabulous box of goodies from bethene. I have been just drooling over them. My phone was totally drained yesterday where I used it all day while subbing. I came home feeling horrible and didn't even eat anything. After finding the package, I at least had a big smile and felt a nice Christmas boost even though I had been sick all day and went to bed at 8 p.m.

Sorry to not get his posted earlier, but it all got here Saturday and everything is great. Pictures to come tonight. Great job, bethene!!! I am in love with so much in there!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry not every one's gifts did not get to them by Christmas, but they are coming!! 
Merry Christmas to every one,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas, all! (I’m one whose still waiting, but that just means more Christmas!!!)


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Merry belated Christmas to all! Hope Krampus was good to everyone....

I got part of my gift Christmas Eve, but I'm not sure who it's from so I don't know who to thank. The packaging said 1 of 2, so dear reaper, it arrived and I love it!

Now I'm just not sure if I should wait till the second package arrives to post the pics of the first package with the pics of the second....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

KMeyer it was from me. Actually it was mailed by a fellow haunter who made it. We got sick with the crud the weekend of our Haunter Christmas party and I was to pick it up from her. So she mailed it on to you. Then I came down with a horrible bladder infection and am just getting up and around and actually think it is not completely gone so trying to seee the doc in the morning.

I have the other box here ready to hit the post office. I am glad that you like part one. So sorry for the delay on the other but it is coming and I am so sorry for the delay.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Has everyone been reaped ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lisa is still waiting, I know that her gifts were shipped, the holiday isn't helping delays.. .I will check her tracking number out


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update! 

I got faked out Sunday - we got home from running errands and there was a box on the front step and I was so excited! Only to find out it was only some lousy batteries the hubby had ordered from Amazon.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!! I GOT REAPED! I’ll post pics later but thanks to Kmeyer for my reaping!! Can’t wait to see what’s in there, but I could hear bells!!


----------

